
Helix: Unsupervised Grammar Induction for Structured Activity Recognition - godelmachine
https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/6137337/
======
whatinthesam
This is behind some sort of institutional wall. Link to full?

~~~
mlevental
[https://sci-hub.tw](https://sci-hub.tw)

